# Fish Oil



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

So I have Ryker and Cash on a teaspoon of extra virgin coconut oil every day. Ryker (my very picky eater) actually tolerates it. Now I'm reading that you should use Coconut Oil AND Salmon Oil. 

Does anyone use both? Are there any brands that are good for picky eaters?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I give Chagall coconut oil at breakfast and salmon oil at dinner. I am not "brand loyal," but use organic first cold-pressed virgin coconut oil (that's what we peeps eat) and presently Grizzly Salmon brand salmon oil. Just watch your poodles' poops to be sure they aren't soft or too frequent, if so, I'd back off on the amount of oil you give them.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there knock-off fish oil? In other words, are there specific ingredients that I want to look for? Such as refined/unrefined and virgin for coconut oil....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Take a look at this article. It's a good overview, IMO. It recommends brands and how much to feed.
The Benefits of Fish Oil to Your Dog's Health - Whole Dog Journal Article
Fish oil is probably the most important supplement you can add to your dog’s diet, regardless of what type of diet you feed. EPA and DHA, the omega-3 fatty acids in fish oil, provide widespread benefits, but they are fragile and unlikely to survive storage in bags of kibble, or may be rancid even before being added to pet foods. Krill oil and whole fish also provide EPA and DHA that may be better absorbed, providing similar benefits in smaller doses....

Liquid fish oil products made for humans often contain flavorings that dogs generally do not like.

*DOSAGE:* Use products made for either humans or dogs. The amount of EPA and DHA in various fish oil preparations varies. Look for concentrated forms when giving high doses so you use smaller amounts of oil.
Healthy dogs can be given 100 to 150 mg EPA and DHA per 10 pounds of body weight daily; dogs who have health problems can be given up to 300 mg per 10 pounds of body weight. One ounce of canned fish with bones (sardines, jack mackerel, pink salmon) averages about 300 mg EPA and DHA combined....
The recommended dosage of liquid fish oil products is often too high, adding unnecessary fat and calories to your dog’s diet. High doses of fish oil can interfere with platelets and lead to increased bleeding, and too much can contribute to rather than reduce inflammation.

*RECOMMENDED SOURCES:* There are many different brands of fish oil supplements. Here are a few examples:
-*Enzymatic Therapy’s Eskimo-3* (800-783-2286; enzy.com).
-*Mercola Krill Oil* (877-985-2695; krilloil.mercola.com).
-*Neptune Krill Oil* (NKO) (888-664-9166; neptunekrilloil.com) available in many brands, including Source Naturals (NOW brand failed two ConsumerLab tests).
-*Nordic Naturals* (800-662-2544; nordicnaturals.com), a variety of liquid and softgel products for humans and dogs.
-*Sogeval’s Derma-3 Twist Caps* (800-877-0177; sogevalus.com), highly concentrated softgels.


Also, Karen Becker, DVM endorses using Krill Oil. She notes marine oils are not all created equal and cautions many fish are highly contaminated with industrial pollutants. You might want to see this video of hers.
Krill Oil for Dogs and Cats - YouTube


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Take a look at this article. It's a good overview, IMO. It recommends brands and how much to feed.
> The Benefits of Fish Oil to Your Dog's Health - Whole Dog Journal Article
> Fish oil is probably the most important supplement you can add to your dog’s diet, regardless of what type of diet you feed. EPA and DHA, the omega-3 fatty acids in fish oil, provide widespread benefits, but they are fragile and unlikely to survive storage in bags of kibble, or may be rancid even before being added to pet foods. Krill oil and whole fish also provide EPA and DHA that may be better absorbed, providing similar benefits in smaller doses....
> 
> ...


I actually JUST read that article when I received your reply. Thanks for the information!


Here's my main concern...and this is probably going to sound silly...

Ryker's eye surgery is coming up tomorrow for his juvenile cataracts. This surgery is going to end up costing me around $4000. I am having this surgery, obviously, to give him the best life possible. He's only 3.5 years, after all.

But Ryker also has luxating patellas in both of his knees - thankfully they're only level 1. I just really don't want to 'fix' his eye issue to turn around and have him lame and sore and inflamed in another 3-6 years. I keep him low-impact (at least as much as possible being a leggy, energetic 7 lbs poodle) and at a healthy weight. 

He eats Wellness Core Small Breed which includes some Omega 3 and 6 fatty acids as well as glucosamine and chondroitin. He also gets extra glucosamine and chondroitin and coconut oil once a day. 

Here's the nutritional info: Wellness CORE Small Breed Formula

Basically, with the Omega 3 & 6s already in his food, is the fish oil worth it? If so, would something like this work? GNC Pets® Ultra Mega FishOil Plus Hip & Joint Support Liquid Formula | Hip & Joint Health | PetSmart

I noticed that this is beef flavored, and I thought a very picky Ryker might tolerate it since he hates anything that's "fishy."

Thanks!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Caniche said:


> ...Here's my main concern...and this is probably going to sound silly...
> 
> Ryker's eye surgery is coming up tomorrow for his juvenile cataracts. This surgery is going to end up costing me around $4000. I am having this surgery, obviously, to give him the best life possible. He's only 3.5 years, after all.
> 
> ...


You concerns don't sound _the least bit _silly to me! The best I can offer is to suggest maybe you contact Karen Becker, DVM to see if she might weigh in. Optimistically your vet would be able to give you wise counsel. I know people who give their dogs nutraceuticals to forestall LP/arthritis problems. But I am _way_ out of my depth there! Try as best ou can to take things one step at a time. You have a full plate with Ryker's cataract surgery tomorrow and his convalescence. I feel certain you will get the guidance you seek soon. You are staunch and resourceful advocate for your poodles' well being! GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!:clover:
Contact Mercola.com Support - Mercola.com
https://www.facebook.com/doctor.karen.becker

Floating Kneecaps or Luxating Patella in Dogs
The first thing you should do for a dog diagnosed with a floating kneecap is help him achieve and maintain a healthy body weight. It's just common sense that the heavier the dog, the more burden there will be on his knees. Optimal body weight for your dog means lots of lean muscle and a reduced amount of fat. This condition will limit stress on the joints.

Number two, it's very important to keep your pet moving. Maintaining excellent muscle tone will help your dog's body form a kind of cage around the knee which will keep the patella in place. Years ago, veterinarians advised owners of dogs with floating kneecaps to prevent their pets from moving around. We now know that's a really bad idea. The more toned the muscles of your dog's legs are, the more stable the kneecap will be. Building muscle is an extremely important part of reducing the clinical symptoms of a luxating patella.
*The third action you should take is to provide your pet with oral joint support supplementation in the form of glycosaminoglycans, or GAGs. There are GAGs on the market specifically for veterinary use. However in my practice, we use several human oral joint support supplements to help maintain the integrity of knee cartilage while also improving joint fluid production. I recommend you discuss the subject with your integrative or holistic vet, who will be able to suggest or provide the right supplements to rebuild and maintain strong and resilient cartilage and joint fluid production in your dog.*
I suggest you also discuss Adequan, an injectible joint support supplement with your vet. Adequan helps dogs that are developing premature arthritis. It slows down joint degeneration and improves joint fluid production.
Chiropractic and acupuncture treatments are also great modalities for dogs with luxating patella. Especially if you have a puppy with the condition, there are some very effective chiropractic manipulations that can be performed to keep the hips and knees in good alignment. This will in turn help prevent progression of the condition.
In addition to daily aerobic exercise to maintain your dog's physical conditioning, I recommend you feed a species-appropriate diet. All foods are categorized as either pro or anti-inflammatory. By feeding your dog an anti-inflammatory diet (one very low in carbohydrate content), you can help reduce or moderate the effects of inflammation in your pet's body, including the joints. Feeding a species-appropriate, carb-free diet can significantly reduce the inflammation associated with a luxating patella.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> You concerns don't sound _the least bit _silly to me! The best I can offer is to suggest maybe you contact Karen Becker, DVM to see if she might weigh in. Optimistically your vet would be able to give you wise counsel. I know people who give their dogs nutraceuticals to forestall LP/arthritis problems. But I am _way_ out of my depth there! Try as best ou can to take things one step at a time. You have a full plate with Ryker's cataract surgery tomorrow and his convalescence. I feel certain you will get the guidance you seek soon. You are staunch and resourceful advocate for your poodles' well being! GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!!:clover:
> Contact Mercola.com Support - Mercola.com
> https://www.facebook.com/doctor.karen.becker
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much. I left her a message on Facebook.


----------

